
Fighting forest crime in Guatemala - jctwinkle
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/08/guatemala-fight-against-rosewood-trafficking/
======
aussieguy1234
I suggest using Drones. They've been used successfully in other low resource
countries for fighting forest crime. A single drone can cover much more area
than an officer on the ground. Native tribes are starting to use them in
different places to protect their territory.

------
LifeLiverTransp
Okay, can you vaccacinated the trees- make them useless to lumberjacks? As in
give them a bad scent, taint them with a colour, so that they are visibly not
worth anything to the market, without cutting them down?

~~~
vkou
Yes. You can drive ceramic spikes into random trees across a forest.

If you drive them at a low height, it will break chainsaws, and disrupt lumber
operations. If you drive them at a higher height, it won't disrupt the
harvesting, but will produce a truly spectacular surprise at the sawmill that
processes the lumber. If done a few years before logging operations, it is
almost undetectable.

Having a $10,000 sawblade ruined, and a work line being taken out of service
until the blade can be replaced seriously sours lumberyards on the prospect of
dealing with spiked wood.

Of course, the spikers will be called lunatics, eco-terrorists, communists,
job-killers, worker-killers, and every possible effort will be taken by the
authorities to hunt them down like dogs. Tree spiking is a felony in the
United States, and, given the track record of how resource firms tend to deal
with environmental/native/land rights activists in developing nations
(quickly, and violently), is almost certainly a 'needs killin' offense' in
much of Central and South America.

~~~
deogeo
Why ceramic spikes - would regular iron nails not suffice?

~~~
vkou
Ceramic doesn't respond to a metal detector.

